# Slingbox PRO not receiving Ethernet signal



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

I helped my friend set up his Slingbox PRO (a box that puts you TV signal on the internet) and everything but the Ethernet works. They have a main Verizon router in their bedroom, which is hard wired to a wireless router in the TV room. The have another cable router (not wireless) and it can receive a signal when you plug an Ethernet cable from output #1 on the wireless router to Internet input on the cable router (the Internet light lights up, meaning it's receiving the signal). Also the wireless router light for output #1 lights up (meaning it's outputting a signal correctly). But, when I plug the same cord into the Slingbox PRO, the network light, on the Slingbox PRO, doesn't light up, nor does the #1 light on the wireless router. The Slingbox is out of warranty. Please help.
-TechNoah
P.S. I hope I posted this in the right place. Sling Media, who makes Slingboxes, have their own forum, but it's confusing. So I posted it here.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Noah, first thing I would do is check that all routers are connected properly. Usually, the very first device is configured to act as a DHCP server (probably the Verizon router) and the others have DHCP turned off. The other routers should only be connected using the LAN ports and not the WAN port.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

Please fill in the blanks (with the given options):
Verizon Router (Ethernet 1/2/3/4) connects to router (Internet/Ethernet 1/2/3/4), router (Internet/Ethernet 1/2/3/4) connects to Slingbox Network.
-TechNoah


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm think it's Ethernet


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Noah, try starting the Slingplayer software and see if it picks up your slingbox. I would also try connecting the slingbox to a different port or connect it directly to the Verizon router, then start the software again. See if you can get the slingbox ID.

Sling Media Support - Connecting to your network


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

That's the problem. We can't find the CD. I downloaded the software from CNET and, before it installed, the installer told me there was an update. When I clicked the button to download the newer version, it took me to the Slingbox homepage, not the download page. I cannot find the download page on their site. Also I cannot connect it directly into their router because:
1. The Verizon router's in the bedroom and the TV is on the other side of the house.
2. The Verizon router is hard wired, through the wall, to a wireless router and if I use that hard wire for the Slingbox, they would be without wireless internet.
3. I even tried to hard wire it into the Slingbox and it din't receive the signal and the light didn't light up on both the Verizon router and Slingbox.
I think the problem is with the Slingbox, not the connections.
-TechNoah


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

The download for mobile is the only one I can find.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

Also, when I try to download the older one, it never installs. The % finished bar stays at 0%. It keeps asking me to download the plug-in (on my friends computer. He uses IE.). Even after I download it and go to set up the Slingbox it asks "Do you have a Slingbox?". I click yes, and it asks me to download it again!
-TechNoah


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

The second sentence is unrelated to the first.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Noah, the Slngbox doesn't need to be connected to the tv, you can connect the box directly to the Verizon router. Al that's doing is testing the connection, unless you're sure that's not the issue.

I don't know anything about the slingbox, but I do see a lot of info on their website. Their web page says to use slingbox.com instead of version 2.0 of the player. Sling Media Support - Sling Media Software


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

I did test it with just the Verizon router. It didn't work.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Sling Media Support - Network Light is off

Sling Media Support - The Network light on your Slingbox is off


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

Both of those are if it blinks then turns off. Ours didn't blink. I think its a problem with the Slingbox network jack. What can we do to fix this? I know we probably shouldn't, but should we open it up and look inside, and see if we can see the problem, but not touch anything? Would it hurt anything?
-TechNoah


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

If you think it's a broken hardware/jack issue then you have nothing to lose if it's out of warranty. If the jack is physically broken or if there's a bad solder somewhere, you may be able to repair it if you're handy. You'll have to know what your limits are if you decide to play around inside. Obviously unplug it, hold the power button in for 20 seconds or so and don't start poking around with a screwdriver.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

My friends friend said you had to go into the configuration of the Verizon wireless router, but the instruction book (for the Slingbox) said nothing about configuring it. I think it was supposed to work automatically. Anyway, we went in to the configuration and couldn't find out how to do it. We contacted Verizon support, via chat, we screen-shared and the agent didn't look like he knew what he was doing. He tried several things that didn't work. We eventually told him we had to leave (we didn't want to waste any more time). I will ask my friend if he is okay with opening it up. Also, we have it set up so the Verizon Router is hardwired directly into the Slingbox. Their internet still worked. Weird. I'll post back if it works or not.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

The friend of my friend who has the Slingbox.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Noah, I think the only thing that needs to be changed in your router is for remotely viewing a video from your sling box over the internet. It looks like port 5001 has to be forwarded to the IP address of the Slingbox. But, you have to get the sling box connected to your network and working first.

It looks like there's a reset button on the back of the slingbox which will probably reset the SB to it's default, factory settings. At this point, I would try and reset it. Hold the reset pin in for about 15 seconds. Usually all the lights on the box will flash as it resets.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

My friend didn't want to open it. We did try to reset it. It didn't work. Sling Media will offer support for out-of-warranty devices...
...for a price. Should we?
-TechNoah


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Noah that's up to you. I don't know what the repair cost is vs buying another new or used slingbox. You could try connecting the SB directly to the modem and see if you get any activity lights. If not, I'd suspect the problem is with the SB.


----------



## TechNoah (Sep 21, 2011)

No activity lights when anything is plugged into the Slingbox. Activity lights when plugged into anything else. Definitely a Slingbox problem.
-TechNoah


----------

